

Old Google Analytics will be Sunset January 2012 - franze
http://analytics.blogspot.com/2011/11/email-scheduler-pdf-export-and.html

======
franze
Instead they force the new GA on us. The new version with lots and lots of new
features (Real Time Analytics, Multi-Channel Funnels, Social Plugin Analytics,
& Flow Visualization) but with no easy way to compare two timeframes and get
simple percentage numbers for the differences.

Am i the only one who suspects that Google does not eat it's own dogfood,
again?

